# Paph. rothschildianum 'Aksel' BM, 2018 and Paph. parishii 'Guldal' BM/GM, 2018



## Guldal (Apr 16, 2018)

Last thursday was a very happy day for this (maybe not so) humble window sill grower. At the gathering of my local orchid society the following two plants both was rewarded with a BM (Bronze Medal); but to my great joy and delight my P. parishii in addition earned me a GM (Gold Medal) for culture.

Paphiopedilum parishii 'Guldal':




Flowers close-up: 




Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Aksel': 




Flowers:




Flower - detail:


----------



## emydura (Apr 16, 2018)

Congratulations. Two stunning well grown plants. You don't see many parishii's that big.


----------



## Spaph (Apr 16, 2018)

Window sill magic, wow! Congrats, what a blooming and well deserved recognition!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2018)

That parishii is killer. How many spikes?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guldal (Apr 16, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> That parishii is killer. How many spikes?



3 flower spikes á 5 + 5 + 6 flowers


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 16, 2018)

Pretty amazing for a windowsill! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Apr 16, 2018)

Congrats on your culture. Very well done. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2018)

Both are gorgeous, but the parishii is spectacular!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 16, 2018)

Impressive. Congrats!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 17, 2018)

Beauties :drool: !!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2018)

well done.
super parishii


----------



## fibre (Apr 17, 2018)

Well done!
Any cultural advice for the parishii?


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2018)

INCRREDIBLE growing!!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 17, 2018)

well done, congratulations


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 17, 2018)

Good job, parishii is awesome!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 17, 2018)

Completely amazing. Beautifully grown plants.


----------



## DIN (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations wow so many flowers of parishii I have a few plants hope soon I can see the spike from mature plant. What media did you use for parishii?


----------



## Guldal (Apr 17, 2018)

I grow my Paphs in Greenmix (as a window sill grower it seems to help me keep the humidity up - albeit I'm still a bit handicapped in this respect, when compared to the lucky owners of a greenhouse):

"GreenMix for Orchids is a mixture of water-repellent and water-absorbent granulate with added perlite and lignite. The granulate is made from stonewool, the basic element of which is diabase rock. GreenMix for orchids is produced by Grodania A/S" (and was developed in cooperation with our local mastergrower, Hans Christiansen - whom the variety Paph. hennisianum fma. christiansenii was named after)

In my local orchid society there is quite a religious war going on about growth medias...but I guess, it's the same every where?!

This actual plant is grown in an east-south-east facing window...at room temperature, i.e. mainly around 18-23 degrees celsius.

I use 3/4 spring water + 1/4 tap water (NB. tap water in Denmark is quite clean and you drink water directly from the tap). I fertilise once a month, except nov-jan (quite dark months up here north), with Pokon 20-20-20 (NPK 20-20-20 + Molybdenum (MO) 0,0005% Bor (B) 0,0200%, Kobber (CU) 0,0500%, Jern (FE) 0,1000%, Mangan (MN) 0,0500%, Zink (ZN) 0,0500%)

I think, that's about it! 

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2018)

Guidal, any artificial lighting?


----------



## Guldal (Apr 18, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> Guidal, any artificial lighting?



No, both the roth and the parishi is grown in the window sill without any extra light....I live on the 5th floor and the building across the street is only 3 stores high, so I - and not least the plants! - have a lot of light and air up there!


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice plants, especially the parishii!


----------



## troy (Apr 18, 2018)

A great example of the species!!! Excellent!!!


----------



## blondie (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow fantistic the parishii is stunning


----------



## Wendy (Apr 21, 2018)

What a wonderful display! That parishii especially. :clap:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh my gosh, now I see your parishii Jens! Spectacular flowering! 

What happened to to the plant and what would you change to save it?


----------



## troy (Jun 10, 2020)

Could you repost picture of parishii in brighter light please?? You did such a good jjob!! Congrats!! Beautiful!!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 10, 2020)

Jens, I assume the Paph. parishii is the plant you lost by your 'special treatment'. The loss of this plant must have been a great shock. But live goes on and hopefully the Paph. rothschildianum is still 'alive and kicking'.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jun 10, 2020)

Impressive. Stort tillykke hernede fra


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Jun 10, 2020)

Wonderful plants, both are superb!


----------



## musa (Jun 11, 2020)

These are wonderful plants!
You must have lots of windows, I only use one for orchids, so the plants are shading each other, therefore I need artificial lightening.


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 11, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Last thursday was a very happy day for this (maybe not so) humble window sill grower. At the gathering of my local orchid society the following two plants both was rewarded with a BM (Bronze Medal); but to my great joy and delight my P. parishii in addition earned me a GM (Gold Medal) for culture.
> 
> Paphiopedilum parishii 'Guldal':
> 
> ...


Those are amazingly beautiful and fruitful plants. Many of us could not get those results in our growing conditions, much less on a windowsill where it is much harder to control parameters like light and temps. Kudos!!!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 11, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Oh my gosh, now I see your parishii Jens! Spectacular flowering!
> 
> What happened to to the plant and what would you change to save it?



Unfortunately the parishii is dead, departed, defunct, gone to orchid heaven... It had an attack of mealy bugs, that I first discovered, when it had turned quite bad. That's of course not normally a fatal condition, and the sad thing was, that I tried to apply a new method of insect control, that had just been demonstrated in my orchid society. This led to a heavy rot infestation, that did away with the plant. 

Well, what did I and have I since learned from my experience? Even if it might work with smaller plants, I've dropped that particular way of insect control...totally! 
For non-EU residents it might be informative to know, that former pest controls like Calypso and other similar ones, have been prohibited, so for a period many of us were at a loss, what to do as the legal substances were quite inefficient.
I some time ago got a very helpfull advice from a fellow orchidist: spray the plants with a solution of 1 ltr water, 1 tbs (clear) dishwashing liquid and 15-20 ml paraffin oil (normally used for lamps or for lightening grill coals). This is as efficient a mean as it is cheap...both for treating mealy bugs, scale and mite infestations. Actually working far better than the former, now prohibited remedies!
And I've since learned that a combination of 100% Dragon blood (Croton lechleri) and cinnamon powder can help so that rot doesn't get completely out of hands. Both unfortunately too late to save my premium parishii!

Well, one day when I retire from the mental health services, I might put up shop as Orchid Grief Counsellor, and I'm sure that my loosing this particular plant and the others that followed suite, would then come in handy as valuable experiences!


----------



## jokerpass (Jun 11, 2020)

So jealous... both are beautiful....my Paph rothschildianum have another 3 years to go I think before it will bloom.
Paph parishii is m all time favourite Paphs, hard to find and hard to grow. I had 2 Paph parishii, I only have 1 now, still have a long way to go.
It is good to know that Paph parishii can be grown well and bloom well on a windowsill at a relatively warm temp. Do you dry Paph parishii out between each watering? I killed my first Paph parishii (which probably would have bloomed within 12 months) close to 10 years ago, when I watered a little bit too much in September.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 12, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Jens, I assume the Paph. parishii is the plant you lost by your 'special treatment'. The loss of this plant must have been a great shock. But live goes on and hopefully the Paph. rothschildianum is still 'alive and kicking'.



Thank you for your commiserations, Rudolf!


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2020)

Fantastic display on the parishii. 

I also love the roth. 

I wish i had space for a nice paph multi or two


----------

